# Russian Translation Needed Please.



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

If there are any Russian speakers/translators out there can they decipher the bit in red above the dates 1961 - 2001?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

And this lot please (same watch).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In Red it is Y A Gagarin

I will work on the back


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

From 11 o'clock clockwise - Russian Chronograph, Model 3133, Limit 999, and erm ... hang on ... where's Frank C when you need him?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The last word is "steel" so I would guess stainless steel.

Nice watch







is it for sale?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It means corrosion-proof steel stainless presumably!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I have no linguistic ability and am in awe of those that do.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

the best I can do is ask for a beer







I am learning quite a few russian words ... but its a pig of a language to try and speak and the grammar







I had an engineer working for me who could speak English, Russian, Spanish and French ... I would love to be able to do that ... and become a cunning linguist


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I certainly have trouble getting my tongue 'round it














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't even speak New Yorkese.









But if you speak to the bugger's in old "potteries", what do you expect?
















It should make me ashamed that other race's speak English so well. But when we realise that this ability is driven by commerce we should understand the perspective.









I have a Chinese friend who is a professor of economics, when I bemoaned my inability to take on board other languages he said " you do not have to, you speak the language of commerce and it will become universal".

I think he could be correct in his view of "our" future?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for replies. It was the bit in red that I was more curious about. Guessed it might have something to do with first man in space (1961).

The back is obvious when translated














.

No- not for sale. (yet







)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am struggling to obtain any more of that watch.

The last time I ordered some stocks were so low that the supplier wanted Â£25 more than last time we ordered them.

Prices for this model will increase as it is set to become a very desirable model now that the edition is almost sold out.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw a couple of polished versions in Moscow recently - 12,000 Roubles (Â£230) each .. couldnt find a matt case anywhere


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks like it's one to hang on to then.

I bought it new but can't remember where from or how much







, it was definitely nowhere near as much as Â£230.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

You mean this one really _was_ a limited edition?? I'll hang on to mine then. Since it was pointed out to me that the chrono functions are nearly useless with the three minute incraments I had thought about selling it, but no more. Other than the pay phone theory does anyone have an idea as to why they did this?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon said:


> You mean this one really _was_ a limited edition?? I'll hang on to mine then. Since it was pointed out to me that the chrono functions are nearly useless with the three minute incraments I had thought about selling it, but no more. Other than the pay phone theory does anyone have an idea as to why they did this?


I have often wondered what that was all about, except I think they are 2 1/2 minute increments which is perhaps even stranger









Poljot do some weird things, check out the Sikorsky - a bezel that runs from 0 to 15 in increments of 15 somethings














Also an inner track on the dial running from 0 to 15














and a 0 - 180 track







try as I might I havent thought of a use for them.

Can anyone explain?


----------

